# How to tell a casual MMA fan...



## MillerTime (Oct 10, 2007)

-They giggle when someone says BJJ
-They think ATT is a phone company


Thats all I got for now. If I think of more I'll post them. Post yours up.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

-they still think tank abbott is a good fighter
-the first guy they think of when they hear ufc is ken shamrock


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

bigaza said:


> -they still think tank abbott is a good fighter
> -the first guy they think of when they hear ufc is *Chuck Liddell*


fix'd

-doesn't know any other MMA organization besides UFC


----------



## MarijuanaSmoker (Jan 2, 2008)

people that say they train ufc (instead of saying mma)


----------



## StephenRay (Apr 16, 2008)

The really old casual fans still say that Cassius Clay was the best fighter of all time!


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

-fast forward or moan when their are two grapplers fighting


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

When the ground game gets technical they declare "I hate it when they hug"


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

When two guys clinch up and they say "Looks like they're about to kiss"


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

MarijuanaSmoker said:


> people that say they train ufc (instead of saying mma)


thats my biggest pet peeve whenever someone says something about training and they ask me how UFC training is

makes me very angry


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

When they know more about the fighters that were on TUF then Fedor or Big Nog!

Also, when they think Kimbo Slice is the greatest MMA fighter today!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

"Why doesn't the guy on the bottom just stand up?"

"Bruce Lee would kill any of these guys"

"A proper mua thai fighter trained in Thailand could beat any of these guys"


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

name goes here said:


> "*Why doesn't the guy on the bottom just stand up?"*
> 
> "Bruce Lee would kill any of these guys"
> 
> "A proper mua thai fighter trained in Thailand could beat any of these guys"



That one always chaps my asshole everytime I here it! Its like people want the fighter to play it stupid rather then play it smart! Good Call! Repped!:thumb02:

For instance, people still think that GSP didn't prove anything with Matt Serra just because he didn't strike with him. 

There was also people who called Chuck Liddell a ***** just because he took Wanderlei Silva down to the ground instead of standing with him. 

If these people don't like the ground game then they should just watch K-1 instead of MMA.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

-their favorite fighter was Tito then it was Chuck and now it's Quinton


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

"How did that fat Russian guy beat Cro cop?"


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

After seeing Never Back Down or watching a UFC event they now think that they can fight.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

name goes here said:


> "Bruce Lee would kill any of these guys"
> 
> "A proper mua thai fighter trained in Thailand could beat any of these guys"


I had a 2 hour argument about both of these topics, except instead of Muay Thai they said Karate..they also went on to say Chuck Norris could womp these guys.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

- When someone is in the guard, they say "It looks like they're having sex".
- They thought Rampage vs Liddell 2 was a lucky punch.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

UFC t-shirt, Chuck Liddell mohawk, and claim they are going to start "doing UFC" soon.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

They think Hulk Hogan could take on any mma fighter ever... and win.......today


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

You hear someone say that you don't need a gaurd to be/or beat an MMA fighter and you think you invented the idea of not needing a gaurd


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

plazzman said:


> "How did that fat Russian guy beat Cro cop?"


"who is cro cop"


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

They over analyze "tale of the tape".

"Dude, that guy's got 4 inches on the other guy."

They over analyze body type.

"Dude, I got that guy...he's huge...I wonder how much he benches."


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> "who is cro cop"


Ohh, you mean that other Russian guy who kicks people in the head on YouTube?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

StephenRay said:


> The really old casual fans still say that Cassius Clay was the best fighter of all time!


And they'd be wrong. Everyone knows Roberto Duran is the best fighter of all time.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

-doesn't know what MMA means and responds to it with "Oh it that that UFC thing that Chuck Liddell does?"

-doesn't know who Fedor is

-thinks Randy Couture is going to be fighting Nog soon and wonders why they haven't already

-refers to cro cop as "that dude that got kicked in the head when it was free on tv"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

When they refuse to "pay 45$ to watch guys tackle eachother"

When they wonder why they don't just "fistfight"

How about this one, "um if he's so good why isn't he undefeated?"


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

they think leg kicks do nothing

they complain casue theres no jumping spinning back kicks


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

- kimbo is the best fighter in mma history


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

mma17 said:


> -their favorite fighter was Tito then it was Chuck and now it's Quinton


Hate that, that's like laughing us original Quinton's left nut residents right in the face!


----------



## zombes (Mar 4, 2007)

-Using the phrase "Ultimate Fighting"
-Out of shape kids wearing Tapout shirts


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

-"There will never be someone as good as Royce Gracie again."

-"Why doesn't he just hit him?"

-"I'd like to see that guy go against Tank Abbot."

-"Kimbo has beaten some legit fighters."

-"Vitor Belfort is a baaaad dude!"

-"What's Pride?"

Uuuuuggghhhhh! :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> "How did that fat Russian guy beat Cro cop?"


Don't think any casual fan would say that, they wouldn't have even seen that fight, and they probably think Cro Cop is crap anyway.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Don't think any casual fan would say that, they wouldn't have even seen that fight, and they probably think Cro Cop is crap anyway.


Only now-a-days, but a year or two back, EVERYONE would have seen it.

How about:

"Chuck Liddel's a god, he knocked out Randy Couture, Vernon White AND Babalu all in the same night!"

(UFC Unleashed)


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lmmfao if i heard that there would be some dummy slapping going around


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Guys who say, "Dude, if I fought, I would just go in there and go crazy."

To which I respond, "Ya, that would work.":confused03:


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

zombes said:


> -Using the phrase "Ultimate Fighting"
> -Out of shape kids wearing Tapout shirts


It's funny you say this because I've seen this 6'2" 400lb guy wearing a tapout shirt at two different parties..Makes me shake my head.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This is easily one of my most favorite threads ever.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The most random Tapout shirt sighting I've seen was at a pretty nice steak restaurant here in Branson at the Landing. 

And yes, the guy was fat.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was at a party(more of a social gathering) and some guy saw my ToeZup shirt and said he loved it and where I got it and everything. The he goes, I really want to get a TapouT shirt. I couldn't help but to say "You would".


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

While watching a fighters highlight video......."he cant even fight all he does is tapouts"


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

They wear Tapout merch.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

They think that UFC is a sport, not a promotion. That one really peeves me off, a lot..


----------



## MillerTime (Oct 10, 2007)

i had no idea this thread would be so popular lol. i love when people say it's fixed like wrestling. and people that think any fighter that was on tuf is automatically going to be a god in the big show.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> The most random Tapout shirt sighting I've seen was at a pretty nice steak restaurant here in Branson at the Landing.
> 
> And yes, the guy was fat.


I always see the biggest turds wearing tapout shirts and they dont know anything about the sport at all. I have stopped buying tapout shirts because of this and am quite annoyed by mma becoming mainstream, because along with it becoming mainstream not many people are becoming educated. They are just buying tapout shirts.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

"when guys come up to me at a concert (while wearing an affliction shirt) and ask me if I fight" to which I reply it says Black Sabbath on it not Chuck Liddell.

-Hence I have given up wearing Afflcition since everyone and their mother wears it........used to be cool before it became mainstream.

on the flipside of the coin I wear a St. Louis Cardinals shirt and nobody asks me if I play for the Cardinals:confused03:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> They wear Tapout merch.


Haha, I didn't notice there was a tapout discussion in the page before this, good stuff.

I live in western Pennsylvania so I'm basically surrounded by hicks. It's always the guys with the white tanktops, blue jeans, with a blonde goatee and the barbwire tattoo that shop at Spencers along with their skank girlfriend that wear Tapout hats. Spencers and Hott Topic is where they get their Tapout/UFC gear around here.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> They wear Tapout merch.


Yeah, this really urks me now that so many people (who know nothing about mma) are wearing Tapout. If I have one of my shirts on, I can't stand it when somebody comes up and asks, "do you train UFC?". I always reply, "no I train MMA". Then they say something like, "what's that?". IDIOTS!!


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

im in australia and ive never seen a tapout or affliction shirt on anyone letalone someone whos not a fan. 99% of people dont even know who liddell is


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Spencers and Hott Topic is where they get their Tapout/UFC gear around here.


Yep, same here, though I did see Tapout merch at Champs Sports in the Springfield (Battlefield) mall. 

I'm guessing that non-fighters want people to think they're, "tough" by wearing Tapout.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> Yep, same here, though I did see Tapout merch at Champs Sports in the Springfield (Battlefield) mall.
> 
> I'm guessing that non-fighters want people to think they're, "tough" by wearing Tapout.


All of the white trash kids at my school wear TapOut shirts with their chests puffed out. Really makes me wanna vomit lol


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

their fav fighter is either Brock or Kimbo.. and they call the sport UFC not MMA..


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

capt_america said:


> their fav fighter is either Brock or Kimbo.. and they call the sport UFC not MMA..


i usually tell people im really into UFC rather than mma.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

enochian said:


> i usually tell people im really into UFC rather than mma.


Me too, Because they have no idea what MMA is although some people i know are starting to know.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I also rarely tell people I'm in to MMA because they don't understand it. If I have to talk to them about MMA, which I usually try to avoid, I refer to it as "fighting" because I think that's a little better than "UFC".


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

When they think that an up and coming MMA organization that only had one event, like DREAM or M-1, will destroy the UFC!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

the casual mma fan thinks Kimbo has actually a chance of beating Chuck.:confused03::confused05:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

-Whenever they ask me "what's so great about that Shogun guy" and I have to teach them a damn lesson about the man

-When I asked my friend about MMA and he said "uhhh yeah I like Chuck" and I said "he's fighting Wanderlei from Pride in a little while." He gave me a confused look and said "who from where?!"

-About the Tapout ordeal I saw a guy in a train station wearing a Tapout shirt....and he was fat. Nuff' said.

-Whenever I ask my friends to face me in a submission wrestling match and all they damn do is a headlock

-Not really about being a casual fan, but I was gonna get into a fight with a black kid and I hit him with a Muay Thai roundhouse kick and he said the following lines "kicking...that's so white" and "there's no kicking in fistfighting!"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MMA fan: "Damn!!! Did you see Silva last night?" "He beat Franklin up again!" "I don't think Franklin will ever stand a chance against him!!!!"

CASUAL FAN: "wait now, which Silva??" "I get the Silvas mixed up there's so many."


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> When they think that an up and coming MMA organization that only had one event, like DREAM or M-1, will destroy the UFC!


haha many casual fans didnt know this organizations even exist..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"There's like no rules in this!111!!!1"
"No it's a recognized sport with rules"
"What are they?"


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

"Why did that guy on top lose? It looked like he was pwning!!1!!11!" (after armbar or triangle from guard).


----------



## Stryker (Apr 6, 2008)

this thread made me laugh soooo hard because they now sell tapout stuff at Champs and Pac Sun and a ton of skater dudes buy them and think they look cool and shit and i hate when fat people wear them or affliction shirts. its so dumb. and the casual fan jokes are funny too, but there really are too many silvas haha but the true mma fan can easily distinguish btw. them:thumb02:


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

wafb said:


> the casual mma fan thinks Kimbo has actually a chance of beating Chuck.:confused03::confused05:


Beat me 2 it , or explaining how Kimbo when he was street fighting couldn't beat anyone. At least a 30 min conversation


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

How about how Jet Li could beat any mma fighter at his weight class(actual conversation i had with a guy at basic training) also apparently there are guys who like train in the mountains their whole lives and have punches and karate chops and stuff that can KO you or kill you instantly and could beat mma fighters. ridiculous. The fact that non-combat style martial arts still have this kind of stigma is ridiculous to me.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Stryker said:


> this thread made me laugh soooo hard because they now sell tapout stuff at Champs and Pac Sun and a ton of skater dudes buy them and think they look cool and shit and i hate when fat people wear them or affliction shirts. its so dumb. and the casual fan jokes are funny too, but there really are too many silvas haha but the true mma fan can easily distinguish btw. them:thumb02:


Yeah, thats great for Tapout as a clothing company but it sucks because you have ***** skater kids walking around with tapout shirts on. Funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> How about how Jet Li could beat any mma fighter at his weight class(actual conversation i had with a guy at basic training) also apparently there are guys who like train in the mountains their whole lives and have punches and karate chops and stuff that can KO you or kill you instantly and could beat mma fighters. ridiculous. The fact that non-combat style martial arts still have this kind of stigma is ridiculous to me.


Did you know that Buddhist Monks could kill these guys with one hit? :sarcastic09: Yes a guy actually said that to me once.

My other favorite is how Mike Tyson, in his hay day, could have destoyed any MMA fighter today! :thumb02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Foose said:


> Did you know that Buddhist Monks could kill these guys with one hit? :sarcastic09: Yes a guy actually said that to me once.
> 
> My other favorite is how Mike Tyson, in his hay day, could have destoyed any MMA fighter today! :thumb02:


oh yeah, the mike tyson argument. Yeah, the monks type of comment is so dumb. I was going to rep you but there was a retarded add on the bottom and it wouldnt let me. people just think that guys who are in action movies can really fight and that the goofier looking a martial art is, the more effective it is.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> oh yeah, the mike tyson argument. Yeah, the monks type of comment is so dumb. I was going to rep you but there was a retarded add on the bottom and it wouldnt let me. people just think that guys who are in action movies can really fight and that the goofier looking a martial art is, the more effective it is.


Thanks kamikaze for the rep. I tried to rep you back, but apparantly I have to spread the love around a bit before I can rep you again :thumb02:!!

Yeah, I have heard the Mike Tyson thing more than once. All I can do is laugh. I asked the most recent guy how Tyson would knock somebody out from his back and he just looked at me with this blank stare. He had no clue what I was talking about! I ended the conversation telling him he was probably right . . lol.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Foose said:


> Thanks kamikaze for the rep. I tried to rep you back, but apparantly I have to spread the love around a bit before I can rep you again :thumb02:!!
> 
> Yeah, I have heard the Mike Tyson thing more than once. All I can do is laugh. I asked the most recent guy how Tyson would knock somebody out from his back and he just looked at me with this blank stare. He had no clue what I was talking about! I ended the conversation telling him he was probably right . . lol.



lol it was probably for the best.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, we don't have those kinds of problems here in Spain, because very few people know what MMA is, and I'm making sure that my friends are getting educated in the sport (well, to the extent of my own knowledge which isn't much), so I usually can have an intelligent cnversation about MMA with the people I know .


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

They think "American Top Team" is the Dallas Cowboys.:laugh:


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

one thing that really gets me mad is when I say I do bjj and I ask do you know what that is?
To which people always respond to "yea its like karate right"


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

-they look at you like your an alien when you talk about anderson silva vs roy jones 
-when i showed some pride footage with stomps they say "thats dirty fighting" or "thats not real fighting let him up!"
-they still think chuck liddell is world champion


----------



## SOTAK (May 2, 2008)

Causual fans talk during the entire undercard and wait for the main event. When the main event arrives they say "Who's fighting in this again"?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

when you are watching fights at b-dubs or wherever and the main event is over and all the freaking retards leave even though they show pre-lims afterward, because they dont care about mma, just seeing Brock Lesnar or whatever side show they came to watch fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

-When people cheer based on race/size.

Example: I was at the bar watching UFC 71: Liddell vs Jackson 2, and as I loosened up from booze I started talking to people about the fight.. 

Me: "Who do you think takes it, Liddell or Jackson?"

Person: "Jackson!"

Me: "Oh yeah, why's that?"

Person: "He's jacked."

Me: "Did you watch their first fight?"

Person: "They fought before?"

*walks away*

Seriously, casuals at the bar are retards. They were cheering for Rampage because he was wearing a chain, spoke like he was from the streets, and due to the fact he was ripped.

The worst part was the fact Jackson won, not because I dislike Rampage but because the retards thought they were prophets or something! I predicted Jackson to win based on a stylistic comparison, which holds some semblance of logic, and watching people cheer/pick based on race and size just boils my blood.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> -When people cheer based on race/size.
> 
> Example: I was at the bar watching UFC 71: Liddell vs Jackson 2, and as I loosened up from booze I started talking to people about the fight..
> 
> ...



yeah, i hate when people cheer for people based on race. I listen to Sherdog radio and TJ De Santis always brings up that once he was watching Trevor Prangley fight Yuki Kondo and people were chanting "USA, USA". They were assuming Prangley was from the US. Really just dumb.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> yeah, i hate when people cheer for people based on race. I listen to Sherdog radio and TJ De Santis always brings up that once he was watching Trevor Prangley fight Yuki Kondo and people were chanting "USA, USA". They were assuming Prangley was from the US. Really just dumb.


That's hillarious.:thumb02:


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

ill admit im kinda guilty of it, whenever an australian fighter fights ill always go for him


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing really wrong with supporting your fellow countrymen.

However, chanting USA! USA! USA! when you have a guy from South Africa face a guy from Japan, is pretty stupid.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

doburg717 said:


> ill admit im kinda guilty of it, whenever an australian fighter fights ill always go for him


Me to and there is nothing wrong with supporting a countryman, I do it with Judoka competing in MMA too.

But like Damone said when they are chanting USA USA and the fighters are not from the USA is pretty stupid.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What's REALLY annoying is to have to explain what the F a submission is EVERY time I talk about this sport to someone with bad knowledge of the sport. 

(Actually most people in Sweden doesn't even know it's a sport. Sweden consists partly of fight fans and partly of guys who think all kinds of fighting should be banned, so... half of the time they think you're into underground streetfighting or criminal actions or some shit like that, and half of the times they are at least enthusiastic, but very little knowledge)


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

When the casual fan states that "With two more years of mua thai experience, they could beat W. Silva"


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

-When a fighter pulls an armbar and someone asks you "Does that really hurt?"


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> -When a fighter pulls an armbar and someone asks you "Does that really hurt?"


That's when you say, "Let me show you." My sister made that mistake. My father sat on the sofa and watched me armbar my sister and then asked her if she would ever make that mistake again? LOL


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Maximus said:


> That's when you say, "Let me show you." My sister made that mistake. My father sat on the sofa and watched me armbar my sister and then asked her if she would ever make that mistake again? LOL


LOL. That's actually precisely how I handle that situation. repped!

Another one I hear a lot is "So what happens if they don't submit?"

No one wants to let me show them that one. lol!


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

Maximus said:


> That's when you say, "Let me show you." My sister made that mistake. My father sat on the sofa and watched me armbar my sister and then asked her if she would ever make that mistake again? LOL


Your sister?!?!?! 

You big bully!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol I did that to my friend because I did one to him without extending and he's like "that doesnt hurt...?" so I bucked my hips about two inches. Then proceeded to laugh at his pain.


BTW my friend trains with me now and is much less raw. Starting to shape up and get educated


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

When a fighter is wearing "NOGI" fight shorts and someone says, "is that Big Nog's nickname?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

You can teel when a person brings up the same 3 names everytime you're talking about mma. 

"Is Chuck fighting on this card"?
"Tito Ortiz is nasty".
"Randy Couture would have won that fight".


----------



## steph8983 (May 3, 2008)

They only became a fan after seeing Chuck Liddell on Entourage.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> You can teel when a person brings up the same 3 names everytime you're talking about mma.
> 
> "Is Chuck fighting on this card"?
> "Tito Ortiz is nasty".
> "Randy Couture would have won that fight".


"Nobody can see Rampage!"


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

One time this guy approached me and rattled off a list of pro wrestlers that he thought could beat Shinya Aoki. I said, "I hope your being sarcastic."


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Who would win in a fight, Jackie Chan or Chuck Liddell?"


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm about to go Kimbo Slice on your ass" - Friend from school. *sigh* I just let it go before I started flaming him.

Another friend of mine also thinks Kimbo could take on....wait for it.....FEDOR EMELIANENKO! If that isn't a casual fan then I have no clue what is.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Guy said:


> "I'm about to go Kimbo Slice on your ass" - Friend from school. *sigh* I just let it go before I started flaming him.
> 
> Another friend of mine also thinks Kimbo could take on....wait for it.....FEDOR EMELIANENKO! If that isn't a casual fan then I have no clue what is.


That is not surprising to me at all, it should be but its not. I am really sick of Kimbo, if he was not training with Bas Rutten I would just go out of my way to flame him, but he at least has my respect for that. It is not really his fault that all these retards think he is the greatest thing since Slice bread. I mean sliced bread.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

"Who is Lorenzo Fertitta?"


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

"What's Pride?"


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you seen that one black guy fight....I can't remember his name but he fought that white guy that everyone loves.

Me: " Are you talking about Rampage or Anderson Silva "

Them: " ya "

uhhhh!:confused02:


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> It is not really his fault that all these retards think he is the greatest thing since Slice bread. I mean sliced bread.


Sliced bread gives me much more enjoyment than Kimbo Slice.

Sliced bread>Kimbo


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It always strikes me how many people assume the black guy in the match - is far bigger than the other guy. For ages after both fights everyone was like Rampage is so gigantic, he really dwarfs Chuck (actually no Chuck is bigger). Or the same thing with Houston and Jardine (again no, Jardine is bigger).


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Have you seen that one black guy fight....I can't remember his name but he fought that white guy that everyone loves.
> 
> Me: " Are you talking about Rampage or Anderson Silva "
> 
> ...


lol the other day at work

my boss-did u see ufc the other night on fox?
me-no who was fighting?
my boss-the champion
me-rampage?
my boss-nah the guy with the goatie who beat liddell
me-oh you mean keith jardine
my boss-yeah him

:dunno::dunno::confused03::dunno::dunno:
the type of shit i put up with all the time, if it wasnt for my brother, a couple of friends and this forum id feel so alone with all this mma knowledge


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

i was at my mates and i was talking to another guy about ufc 85, another guy then states kimbo's had a couple of ufc fights and owned the guys he fought.
i told him he hasnt
then he preceeds to tell me he has, he has seen them on youtube and asked me if i wanted to bet on it
i ended up not paying for grog that night though he did try and debate whether ufc is the same as mma


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

doburg717 said:


> i was at my mates and i was talking to another guy about ufc 85, another guy then states kimbo's had a couple of ufc fights and owned the guys he fought.
> i told him he hasnt
> then he preceeds to tell me he has, he has seen them on youtube and asked me if i wanted to bet on it
> i ended up not paying for grog that night though he did try and debate whether ufc is the same as mma


lol yeah anytime guys are fighting in an octagon it must be ufc


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

bigaza said:


> lol yeah anytime guys are fighting in an octagon it must be ufc


dude you should pay up, Kimbo Slice is the best UFC fighter ever!!!!


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

bigaza said:


> lol the other day at work
> 
> my boss-did u see ufc the other night on fox?
> me-no who was fighting?
> ...


LOL!! Some people just have no clue. Its funny how they still try and engage in conversation about it though.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

name goes here said:


> It always strikes me how many people assume the black guy in the match - is far bigger than the other guy. For ages after both fights everyone was like Rampage is so gigantic, he really dwarfs Chuck (actually no Chuck is bigger). Or the same thing with Houston and Jardine (again no, Jardine is bigger).


Yeah, this is always the best. It's closely related to the "Man, that guy is ripped and he will win" school of thought. 

I was at a bar a few weeks ago with some friends and one of the Pride highlight shows from Fox Sports was on. They were showing the Fedor vs Zulu fight and one guy goes "Dude, that black dude is huge, he's going to beat the crap out of that chubby white guy". I'm like "nope, that chubby white guy is the best MMA fighter in the world". He's like "there is no way that guy is one of the best fighters in the world". He quickly shut up when Fedor beat him down seconds after the opening bell.


----------

